# ASP.NET Problem --- How to enable INTEGRATED WINDOWS AUTHENTICATION



## farooqi123 (Jun 30, 2005)

I have installed Visual Studio.Net and .NetFramework 1.1. I want to write ASP.Net applications. When I write the ASP.Net code in notepad then it is working BUT i want to use Visual Studio.Net to make ASP.Net applications.

I tried to create an ASP.Net Application using Visual Studio.Net and on the webform draw just a textbox. When I tried to run the form then an error raised as below...

'Unable to start debugging on the web server. Debugging failed beacuse integrated Windows authentication is not enabled'

Can any body help me that how to enable INTEGRATED WINDOWS AUTHENTICATION.

Your kind help will be gradefully appreciated...

I am using WindowsXP and IIS


----------



## drdrew1469 (Nov 30, 2000)

for iis, go into the properties of your site. on the directory security tab click the top edit button (next to the handshake). put a checkmark in the bottom box "Integrated Windows Authentication"

hth,

drew


----------



## farooqi123 (Jun 30, 2005)

Thank You for your reply..... I have already enabled "Integrated Windows Authentication" but still having the same problem, I think I have made some mistake while making the web server.... Let me tell u what did I do:

* I installed IIS from Control Panel
* Installed .NetFramework 1.1 SDK
* I am using WindowsXP

In the Control Panel -> Administrative Tools -> Internet Information Services -> When I right click on "Web Sites" then there is no option like NEW, so I am using the "Default Web Site".

I made ASP.Net application using Visual Studio.Net having name myWebApplication. My application is saved in C:\Inetpub\wwwroot\myWebApplication

Now when I run my application in Visual Studion.Net then it gives me an error like

"Unable to start debugging on the web server"

...... Can you please help me where the problem lies, I will be very thankful to you as I have spent about one week to solve this problem but still am unable to find the solution, I will be really very thankful to you if give me the guidance, Thank u very much....

I will be waiting for your reply......


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

In Visual Studio, do you need to define the web server for the project you are working on? IIS on XP only allows you to define one web site.


----------



## farooqi123 (Jun 30, 2005)

If you have not installed IIS then Visual studio will raise an error before making the ASP.Net Application like 'No web server found', Now as I have installed web server, Enabled Windows Authentication, but still raise the error...."Unable to start debugging on the web server"


----------



## drdrew1469 (Nov 30, 2000)

best thing i can point you to now is:

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/d.../en-us/vsdebug/html/vxtbshttpservererrors.asp

hth,

drew


----------

